# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Tụ tập bạn bè cùng Rượu Cần Y Miên

## ruoucanymien

*Quý khách hàng thân mến!*

*Rượu, bia là không thể thiếu mỗi lần tụ tập bạn bè, hội hè...*

*Tuy nhiên việc làm dụng rượu, bia quá mức sẽ làm cuộc vui trở nên mất ý nghĩa và gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe.*

*Với rượu cần Y Miên, cuộc cui vủa bạn sẽ thêm gắn kết hơn và bạn sẽ vẫn còn tỉnh táo để đi hết cuộc vui cùng bạn bè*.

_Rượu cần Y Miên_ là rượu cần nổi tiếng Ban Mê Thuột, được sản xuất theo phương pháp truyền thống từ những nguyên liệu gắn liền với thiên nhiên. Rượu cần Y Miên là rượu cần duy nhất ở Việt Nam sử dụng men lá truyền thống của dân tôc bản địa để sản xuất ra những ché rượu cần thơm ngon.



Giao hàng trên toàn quốc.

miễn phí giao hàng tại TP Hồ Chí Minh  và Bình Dương.

Liên hệ: 0966.73.73.82 hoặc 093.559.1810 (Mr.Hiếu)

web: http://ruoucanymienvn.blogspot.com/

Chào quý báu khách khứa dính dáng!

Rượu Bưởi Năm Huệ là sản phẩm rượu bưởi trước tiên của Việt Nam vày ông Năm Huệ, chủ làng bưởi Năm Huệ nghiên cứu và sinh sản.

 đồng 70% là nác đốn bưởi Tân Triều, Rượu bưởi Năm Huệ đặt dùng như là cách tương trợ tiêu pha hóa trong bữa chén.

 danh thiếp tác dụng cảu *rượu bưởi:* 

Giúp xài hóa tốt,lợi tiểu.
Chống xơ vữa cồn mạch giảm Cholesterol,
rã mở và xinh xắn da.
Giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh tiểu lối, lòng mạch.
Tăng cường lực đề kháng tặng thân thể.

Rượu bưởi giàu nồng đọ nặng, dễ uống, phù hợp Với lắm lứa tuổi.

----------

